# New Iphone 3GS



## tailwindz (Jun 25, 2009)

Moving to Dubai in August. Apple has indicated that the new Iphone 3GS will be available in the UAE then.

I was wondering if anyone has talked to an Etisalat representative about the cost of this new version compared to the 3G.

I have checked the company website and it just shows pricing for the 2nd generation phone.

Thanks in advance for any help.

(I have done an Iphone search of the forum and it seems some members prefer and unlocked phone and a wasel prepaid card combination to keep costs down?)


----------

